# TT stolen :-(



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, got home tonight after being to the movies....to find the garage open, the house messed up and the car gone together with everything in it....f#-ing bastards... :x

The house is completely trashed, and they only took the keys and the car.... other valuables , left in plain sight were untouched ?! I don't get it...

Tomorrow : insurrance-day...fixing a door and changing the locks... woohoo :evil:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Oscar, Bl**dy hell, Barstuards. Taking car is bad enough, but trashing house as well. 
Feeling gutted for you, but I know that won't help how you must be feeling now. :evil: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh man that's my worst nightmare, how did they get into the garage?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

what area of the country do you live in?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## hugo- (Jul 28, 2012)

Blimey. Hope everything gets sorted out.

Not a nice experience.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I know exactly how you are feeling, same happened to me a few months ago.
Let's hope the insurance pays out fast


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I get so paranoid now I have CCTV, security light, steering wheel lock and keys are hidden seperately but still think its not enough...


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

It is my nightmare scenario


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Sickening. Hope everything is sorted out and back to normal asap.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

OMG that's terrible, so sorry to hear that can only imagine how stressful things must be right now :x


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Gutted for you...absolute barstewards... :evil: 
Hope you get it all sorted...


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

no way bro sorry to hear that
hope everything goes well with insurance


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

That's awful. On the upside, YOU'RE ok and the rest of it is just stuff.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Feel for you mate... Had the same thing last year but luckily came down to no damage, just front door open and keys taken.
Main thing is you and yours are ok and the rest can be replaced.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I feel very sorry for you. I hope the police is able to track them down as your TT has a remarkable colour.

An RS3 got stolen last Monday here in the Netherlands. Today it was recovered. There might still be hope.


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

It is a rare colour so hopefully they can find her, it's stories like this that make me think about buying a tracker. 
Good luck m8 hope all is sorted soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Same Thing happened to me in July [email protected] one m8 I never herd a thing since

Brings back Bad Memories :evil:

Sorry 4 ya bud [smiley=bigcry.gif] Dave.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Feel for you matey, similar thing 2 years back with an M3, the wife came home and disturbed the s*it as he was smashing his way through the patio door, he did a runner, nicked an RS4 in the village and was dead within an hour.....slightly more final result than the old bill will acheive for you, but I am still paying increased house insurance premiums for the 3 windows and door he trashed trying to smash his way in.

His parents went in the press claiming he was a good kid and never in trouble..............actually the sh*** was on the run after breaking out from a youth court appearence.

My mate who is in the Met. noted, he has probably saved the criminal justice system a couple of million over his expected lifespan.....result all round then.

Hope you get a quick resolution.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I would shot the fookers, just when are we going to stop the scum? never, because the law and "we are a civilized society" rules.

But they play by another set of rules and lol at you and the law. They think your the fool.

/spit, god I hate them.

Feel for you and if I had my way they would never do it again.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

B***dy awful! I hope this gets sorted for you ASAP with as little fuss as possible.

I'd have to say that trashing the house is unusual especially with other valuables in plain sight just left - it almost seems personal, unless they just trashed the house looking for the car keys, although you can never completely rationalise with these scum bags. I don't want to worry you unduly, but how did they know you were out for the evening? The offenders just might be very local to you.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Bu***n' fast***s :twisted: gutted for you mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]

As if the car going isn't bad enough going through your house is worse IMO, really hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

worst nightmare feel sorry for you mate. Hope they catch them, they should be strung up by the balls.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I presume they broke in through the front door, thiefs are finding it so easy nowadays to get access via the letterbox, 'stards


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

CWM3 said:


> he did a runner, nicked an RS4 in the village and was dead within an hour.....


I love a happy ending1 8)


----------



## JBTT (Jun 14, 2010)

:evil:

Happened to me once few year ago, and almost happened again last winter but I greeted them with a device called Glock 17 [smiley=rifle.gif] , I was surprised to see they were standing still until the police [smiley=policeman.gif] arrived 8) .

For me now it is Recorded CCTV ( infrared of course ) , 600 Watt projectors in front of the garage and ... http://www.smoke-screen.co.uk/

Of course, a dog is cheaper than all of this but I have no time to take care of it 

Trust me, I lived in Moscow for a while and when you see how they do it there, well, you buy a gun and go to the shooting range to practice.

Never had a problem since 8) I guess they speak to each other and decided that the risk is not worth a TT.

JBTT


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

igotone said:


> B***dy awful! I hope this gets sorted for you ASAP with as little fuss as possible.
> 
> I'd have to say that trashing the house is unusual especially with other valuables in plain sight just left - it almost seems personal, unless they just trashed the house looking for the car keys, although you can never completely rationalise with these scum bags. I don't want to worry you unduly, but how did they know you were out for the evening? The offenders just might be very local to you.


They often look for the log book etc if they think they've got time.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys...

almost sorted things out now...been at it since 9 o'clock this morning. Insurance claimed, they will send "an inspector" one of these days...in general they only pay out after 30 days ( time given to get the car back ). The mini will be recoded so the spare key won't work any more. 
Locks still need changing today....

Just waiting for the insurance guy to appear shortly...

According to my calculations I'll get about 23000 euro's back ( 18444 GBP )... I guess I could buy a second hand TT with similar mileage on it, but I'm not sure I will... I called the dealer for a loaner, and they said another guy in the area got his TT stolen from his garage 2 months ago. I guess they're on order these days.. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

It really is hopeless when you have to worry about your car being stolen, the the stress of it all is bad enough let alone the loss of the car and the damage. I really hope it comes good for you, good luck.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Really sorry to hear this news. 

I am sure it's our worst nightmare when it comes to our cars.

The only thing that can be done is to move on and make it 10 times harder to steal the car in future.

I have 2 alarms on my garage and a security light. The car has a tracker and an old iPhone with a "Find my friends" app, this notifies me when a "Friend/the i-Phone" moves from a specified location which is within 10 metres. My drive is more than 10m metres and so the car would have to leave the drive for an alert to happen.

I have considered a smoke cloak to be honest but I have been hearing mixed reviews.

We also have a 48Kg German Shepherd called Riggs. He loves his dad  and patrols of a night or when we go out. :twisted:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Here is how we stand with the law with break in's.

If a person breaks into a work place that is classed as a lesser crime than if they break into someone home.(I agree with that)

The person that broke into my business was court 2 months later and confessed to 42 break-in's across Nottingham city, all business's.
I said "I hope he gets a year for everyone" the officer reply was.

"does not work that way, after 3 the law does not count them, 1 is bad, 2 is very bad and 3 is really bad, the other don't add anything"

So I asked "how long will he get?"
reply
"he is know to us and he has done this for years, he will get 12 months but will be out in 6 months and will more than likely break into everyone he got money from again. he is a drug taker after cash"

I just gave up at that point.....
Love the law :x


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

My spare key doesnt live at home, so even if they broke in they would just make a mess trying to find it.
Gutted for you, hope you get it it sorted


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Really sorry to hear that mate. I feel for you!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear this, I know exactly how you feel. 

Like others have said, how did they get in the garage? Did they find the keys?


----------



## JBTT (Jun 14, 2010)

Jace said:


> I have considered a smoke cloak to be honest but I have been hearing mixed reviews.


  Well I trigered mine the day of instalation, at night combined with the strobes, I can garantee that no one can drive the car out or even stand the 120 Db alarm screaming over their head.

You should consider the " surprise " effect that will scare most of them away, they do not expect smoke + Strobe + Alarm.

Then ... you can also get the same system with CS Gaz or Peper Gaz but you should be aware that if this goes on, the room will be unusable for 2 days.

Or you can instal one of those on your driveway










JBTT


----------



## Andy Mundo (Jan 11, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> I get so paranoid now I have CCTV, security light, steering wheel lock and keys are hidden seperately but still think its not enough...


Snap! That's exactly what I've got... and still don't feel safe. Gonna make some home made pepper spray too.

OT - really sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Keys are hidden, car has steering wheel lock, security light and cctv camera on drive. Is there anything else i could have that will help prevent it happening to me? any realistic suggestions would help. The car sits on the drive.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Keys are hidden, car has steering wheel lock, security light and cctv camera on drive. Is there anything else i could have that will help prevent it happening to me? any realistic suggestions would help. The car sits on the drive.


Do you like Large Dog's ?
There are Systems like clifford black Jax. 
Some Tuners can include security in the Map.
trackers.

Pull a fuse when its parked up ...


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

You could have a switch installed that say isolated the fuel pump or some other function that stops the engine running but will not corrupt the cars electrical communication system. When cars were less complex I had a switch in the ignition system just a tad embarrassing when you forget to operate the switch. There are many places it could be positioned which could really delay even a professional thief. The only real problem with this is how it might affect any warranty as you would have to break into the wiring.


----------



## JBTT (Jun 14, 2010)

For cars that are on a driveway , one of my friends had one of those installed.










Have a look here :* http://www.broxap.com/access-control/telescopic-bollards*


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

but where would you have the key to that thing ? I would have it on my key-chain..together with my carkey :roll: ....well, I would have...not anymore. And the spare-key will be burried somewhere in the yard....in a container of course.

I'm feeling better, at the end of the first day...not about the car, but about the feeling of being invaded. I got the locks in the house replaced, the automatic gate reset and reprogrammed for the only remote left, tomorrow the mini will be recoded, so if they want it, they'd have to come and get it tonight...and I'm a light sleeper tonight :twisted:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> Keys are hidden, car has steering wheel lock, security light and cctv camera on drive. Is there anything else i could have that will help prevent it happening to me? any realistic suggestions would help. The car sits on the drive.


It's just a car. Let them have it. They're in your house. They'll likely use violence to get the keys if you've hidden them. Unless of course YOU are Kaiser Soze?


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Kaiser Soze...hahaha...nice one  but you're right...and they didn't come back for it.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

JBTT said:


> For cars that are on a driveway , one of my friends had one of those installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Sarah Beeny's programme the other night, someone had a telescopic garage that came up out of the drive.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Anakin said:


> My spare key doesnt live at home, so even if they broke in they would just make a mess trying to find it.
> Gutted for you, hope you get it it sorted


Same here. My spare keys are not kept at my house and if I go out, I take my car keys with me. No way can anyone get my keys as they're never more than a few feet away from me. I keep the one set in the bedroom, next to me, at night. House alarm does the rest... I keep guns too, so have extra secuity I need to protect those too... there's quite a lot of very simple things you can do to avoid being a victim. BTW, my sympathies to the chap - I know what it's like to be the victim of crime - hope it all gets sorted out for you mate


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that and feel for you, its sickening! Hope they catch the scum :evil:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

There are things in the house that are far more valuable than the car itself, not too bothered if the car goes but it acts like a dangling carrot on the drive for someone to break in... the question is how far do you go, some security measures are a pain to activate and deactivate all the time. I work from home which helps i guess.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

I have always said, for the opportunist scum bag, "Out of Sight, Out of Mind" (a garage is a start, but of course not the answer)

Just make it more difficult to steal than the neighbours TT and you should be on to a winner...

Of course if they have set their tiny minds on your motor, then it can be a challenge. It's a sad fact that the ones who work hard for what they attain have the most to lose and are top of the SWAG list for the bottom of the barrel, benefit cheating low life among us!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jace said:


> I have always said, for the opportunist scum bag, "Out of Sight, Out of Mind" (a garage is a start, but of course not the answer)
> 
> Just make it more difficult to steal than the neighbours TT and you should be on to a winner...
> 
> Of course if they have set their tiny minds on your motor, then it can be a challenge. It's a sad fact that the ones who work hard for what they attain have the most to lose and are top of the SWAG list for the bottom of the barrel, benefit cheating low life among us!


Very true, it almost feels like since ive upgraded the car i need to upgrade where i live... had stuff stolen off my TTS before but no one has touched my TTRS as yet...


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

One week of being TT-less...been so busy with upgrading locks, had an alarm installed, floodlights with motion detectors on the patio, that I hardly had the time to miss it. A drive in the rented 1.2 Clio surely solved that  thank God the Mini is fun to drive...

Police suspect the car was ordered to be stolen, since they hardly took anything valuable from the house, and usualy they are never to be seen again. Kinda giving up hope of finding it again... Been looking at second hand sites for another one, but at the moment I can't find any that I like.

Probably will buy my dad's A6 to drive around with for a year, until I loose the feeling they'll just come back for it.


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

We have cctv , house alarm and i also had these fitted too telecoptic bollards defo worth while in my book !


















for the two bollards it was about £250 all in then he dug about 5ft and filled it with concrete


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

These cars are very hard to steal without the keys.

More security = more chance of a face to face confrontation.

If they want it bad enough they will get it, just get good insurance and enjoy life. A car can easily be replaced.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Your statement is contradictory ?

If your second sentence is true then why don't you leave your car parked with the keys in it. No chance of confrontation.

Cars can be replaced, the money lost in insurance premium increases cannot.

If its more secure then I believe the scumbags would look for any easier steal, too much hassle. They are opportunists!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Demessiah said:


> These cars are very hard to steal without the keys.
> 
> More security = more chance of a face to face confrontation.
> 
> If they want it bad enough they will get it, just get good insurance and enjoy life. A car can easily be replaced.


I would love to have a face to face with them, would give me a chance to smash it in. The law is a bit more leniant now when it comes to protecting your property...


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry for you mate  
can not give details here but there is something you can easily do in the TT and not worry about it being driven away :evil: you can even leave your keys inside  unless the guy is a pro


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh come on...do tell


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

no way


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

OscarTango said:


> Oh come on...do tell


Easy , remove the battery lol , if he was a pro he would bring 1 with him , and ya can leave ya keys in the ignition lol


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

or remove and hide the four wheels  and remember to put them back in the morning when heading to work :mrgreen:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hadaak said:


> or remove and hide the four wheels  and remember to put them back in the morning when heading to work :mrgreen:


Mate, that's been the standard thing to do in Gravesend for years.........surprised its not caught on yet


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder if you can get detachable steering wheels.... I know they existed beofere, but that was pre-airbag times.

Anyway, here in the border area Netherlands, Belgium and Germany, the police busted a group of 6 guys ( dutch and German ) that stole luxury cars in the tri-country area ( this happened yesterday 14-11 )...I called already, but they can't disclose any information at this point, but I have a little hope they could find my car back. Fingers crossed....


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

A friend suggested it might be in a DIY kit now though... :roll:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I know on the RS that there is a fuse under the bonnet, pull it out and the car is immobilized.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

OscarTango said:


> A friend suggested it might be in a DIY kit now though... :roll:


When my car was stolen I spoke to an old friend who is in 'the trade' :lol: he told me that it would have taken approx 4 hours max from it being on my drive to being in pieces on shelves.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Demessiah said:


> I know on the RS that there is a fuse under the bonnet, pull it out and the car is immobilized.


now if one of the these stupid scumbags reads this


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Hadaak said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > I know on the RS that there is a fuse under the bonnet, pull it out and the car is immobilized.
> ...


Replace with a broken fuse instead....

That will annoy the hell out of them.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I bet the guy comes equipped with a set of fuses


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

OscarTango said:


> I wonder if you can get detachable steering wheels.... I know they existed beofere, but that was pre-airbag times.
> 
> Anyway, here in the border area Netherlands, Belgium and Germany, the police busted a group of 6 guys ( dutch and German ) that stole luxury cars in the tri-country area ( this happened yesterday 14-11 )...I called already, but they can't disclose any information at this point, but I have a little hope they could find my car back. Fingers crossed....


Hope you get good news m8 , fingers crossed for ya !


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

Saturday's Telegraph motoring section had an article about prestige cars being stolen and shipped abroad to places like Cyprus, India, North Africa etc, where there are ready buyers.

Swift Cover listed the top ten cars: three were Audis, including the TT and three were BMW.

Owners still had both keys, the thieves using cloned keys programmed by a readily available gizmo.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Demessiah said:


> I know on the RS that there is a fuse under the bonnet, pull it out and the car is immobilized.


Dont need to mess under the bonnet, just pull the fuse for the instrument panel. 
Car will start and then immediately stop as the key won't be able to talk to the dashpod where the immobiliser sits.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

There is the flip side to this.

If someone is intent of stealing your car but cant because you've made it difficult for him then there is fair chance that you might not get your car back either. Fire / vandalism in the cases is not unheard of.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

cheechy said:


> There is the flip side to this.
> 
> If someone is intent of stealing your car but cant because you've made it difficult for him then there is fair chance that you might not get your car back either. Fire / vandalism in the cases is not unheard of.


So are you suggesting we make it easy for the scum, to me that is giving in to crime.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Dont need to mess under the bonnet, just pull the fuse for the instrument panel.
> Car will start and then immediately stop as the key won't be able to talk to the dashpod where the immobiliser sits.


It could be an idea to wire one of these circuits to a hidden switch in the car, then even if they have the key, it still wont go anywhere.

Im going to have a look into this, cant be hard to do.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

cheechy said:


> There is the flip side to this.
> 
> If someone is intent of stealing your car but cant because you've made it difficult for him then there is fair chance that you might not get your car back either. Fire / vandalism in the cases is not unheard of.


It is however much easier to achieve an insurance pay out for a damaged/burnt out car that you can locate. Than a car that is otherwise MIA with keys.

Many insurers will cause issues when cars are stolen with keys. There argument is your ability to keep them safe and secure.

A vandalised car is much different.

There is also a certain level of closure to a car that is ruined. 
I myself would rather my car be completely demolished. Than to be driven away by an oik and spend te next years wondering where she is. And quite possibly never finding out due to the fact that a good amount of stolen cars are shipped over seas within 24hours.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

newt said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > There is the flip side to this.
> ...


Em no.

What I'm saying is that yes we make it difficult - but as others have said here its just a car. As long as you take reasonble precautions (taking out fuses isn't sensible for me as its possible you'll end up doing something you dont intend!) then insurance shouldn't ben an issue.

For me having my car stolen versus having my car and garage burnt out is something I wouldnt want to even think about...


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Demessiah said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Dont need to mess under the bonnet, just pull the fuse for the instrument panel.
> ...


I did mention a hidden switch for the fuel pump earlier in the thread


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> I get so paranoid now I have CCTV, security light, steering wheel lock and keys are hidden seperately but still think its not enough...


Jesus I didn't think people still bothered with steering locks after the invention of immobilisers


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

TT-TOM said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > I get so paranoid now I have CCTV, security light, steering wheel lock and keys are hidden seperately but still think its not enough...
> ...


To get this baby off you need an angle grinder :lol:, its basically a fail safe if they do manage to get hold of the car keys, the steering lock key is elsewhere. Also acts as a visual deterrent.


----------



## Andy Mundo (Jan 11, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> TT-TOM said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


+1 Snap!

(Hopefully) additional deterrent, so the twats move on to the next car.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

could you please stop giving away free hints on how to prevent the TT from being driven away using TT specific tips :twisted: 
use PM if you feel the need.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm not giving away anything, everyone knows what a steering lock is and it's purpose....


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

not you :wink: but all those hidden fuses and stuff...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ohhh, yeah true


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

I have said it before and I will say it again, make your car just that little bit harder to steal than the TT down the road and your onto a winner....

Keep it out of site

Don't allow your self to be followed home

Use a steering lock as this is an additional task for the thief and just another hurdle, not saying this is a show stopper more of a "Con" on the car theirs "Pro's & Con's" list when evaluating a "Steal to order" donor candidate list.

People evaluate and take the easy course of action with most things in every day life, like walking to the shop that's a stones through away but it's p1551ng down, do they walk or take the cosy warm car????

Thrives are people, sub human, but people, they will evaluate situations, remember these are people, unlike me and you, want the easy money way of life.... No college, Uni and then job for them..... No no no just steal the other soft @r53s cars who go to work for them!

With this in mind why on earth would you think they approach their "Profession" any differently?

Make it difficult for them, in most cases it's not personally motivated so they will move onto the next Donor on his/her list

We have a locked garage with a linked in alarm that's loud enough to annoy anyone

A large German shepherd who loves his mum and dad, I have taught him to "Watch dads car boy", its quite funny as he won't move until told...lol

Security lights!

We have a infa red trip wire that rings the door bell when some one comes up the drive and it can be heard from out side as the light goes on

We also have few other little bits but I don't want give it all away

"Make it awkward or difficult"

That's all you can do

Cheers


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

Jace said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again, make your car just that little bit harder to steal than the TT down the road and your onto a winner....
> 
> Keep it out of site
> 
> ...


Lol this sounds like the plot for the next mission impossible movie, "dude where's my car"


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

cpuckers said:


> Jace said:
> 
> 
> > I have said it before and I will say it again, make your car just that little bit harder to steal than the TT down the road and your onto a winner....
> ...


Lol

Just hear the theme tune now!


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 30, 2012)

Aaaaw sorry to hear that mate hope they catch the scum bags!


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

It appears to me that some people are getting a little carried away with the pro-active car security.

You can hire a private security firm if you wish and undertake MI5 type precautions but isnt it a little over the top.

I think if you are sensible with where you park your car, leave nothing in sight and avoid expensive in car entertainment including the Audi sat navs that seems to get nicked all too easy.

If the worse happens and my car gets stolen I will claim on insurance and get a replacement but I am not going to let the security of it take over my life.

I am aware that such views may not be universally held or popular but it it perhaps time for a little balance.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

No way am i removing my satnav!


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> No way am i removing my satnav!


Yes a difficult choice - I had been toying with getting one recently, probably not an Audi one as I fancied DAB. I have been put off recently by by the many mentions of them being stolen so often.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hadaak said:


> could you please stop giving away free hints on how to prevent the TT from being driven away using TT specific tips :twisted:
> use PM if you feel the need.


I don't think it makes any difference.
I'm sure 99% of those that do this know about the fuse pull for dashpod and the fuel pump one is even easier to find as the car wont prime when the door is opened.

To the other comment of putting a kill switch in for the dashpod/fuse - it would work but logs all sorts of errors in the system and can be a pain in the arse to clear.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

long overdue update : car has been found a few months ago. only 1 hour away from where I live... butchered :-(

by the time it was found, the insurrance had paid out, and paid out well  I managed to get an A5 3.0 Tdi with abt tuning.... the accelaaration is amazing, but it lacks the lightness and playfulness of the TT. I know it's more of a tourer than the TT, but I still miss the little thing.... wish they had put a 3.0 TDI in the TT. :-/


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Really, really feel for you mate. My inlaws had their house burgled when they were visiting me for the day. They put sleeping pills in sausages and put them through the letter box to knock the dog out. Nearly killed it.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

I knew someone who had this done aswell mate.

He had a brand new golf r32 on the drive they broke in to steal the keys for the car.

Since I found this out I hide all my house/car/work keys out of sight, never use a keyring hook on the wall.

Bastards!


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

I've got a tracker in mine but it still wouldn't make me feel better knowing someone had been in the house and taken the keys. Glad you've got your A5 insurance pay out!

We can count ourselves lucky we don't have a BMW, they don't even need the keys these days


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

You know what though - there's a lot to be said for actually leaving the keys out - these thugs don't give a toss - I would rather them find the keys right away and go, and not harm me or family or turnover the house.

On the other hand - I would like them to try - [email protected]!


----------

